
Interval hash tree: efficient index structure for searching object in large DBs [pdf] - espeed
http://www.almaden.ibm.com/cs/people/stf/papers/caivd99.pdf
======
tildeleb
Anyone else having issues with viewing this .pdf file? For example the word
"databases" in the Abstract has some kind of letter spacing issues and
overwrites part of itself.

Anyone want to guess the issue is with "DynamicPDF for Java v5.0.1" which
generated the file?

~~~
jahewson
Yes, the PDF itself contains gems such as `-1.1E-4 Tc`, which sets the
character spacing to a Java-formatted float. PDF can't handle such numbers.

------
DocSavage
This looks to be a paper published in this conference: IEEE Workshop on
Content-based Access of Image and Video Libraries, 2000. Proceedings.

You can find a copy in IEEE xplore, which probably has a better formatted
article.

